# Mother Nature's birthday gift to Brutus!



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My boy is 3 years old today! And was he ever excited to see the gift that Mother Nature sent him-our first snow storm this winter season! And finally-Brutus got to play in the snow and there was plenty of that white stuff for him!









Eating a snowball in midair!








Trying to find his ball that disappeared in the snow.








Can't you throw the ball any faster?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Brutus from Lakota, its her birthday today too! 
She's 2 today.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you! And Happy Birthday to Lakota from GSD Brutus and Oso!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday to both Brutus and Lakota!

:cake:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Happy Birthday to both Brutus and Lakota!
> 
> :cake:


And wishing for the both of you, many, many more.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Brutus and Lakota. Chloe sends birthday kisses.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Brutus, we so wish we had snow!!!:snowmen:


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for the birthday wishes!!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> My boy is 3 years old today! And was he ever excited to see the gift that Mother Nature sent him-our first snow storm this winter season! And finally-Brutus got to play in the snow and there was plenty of that white stuff for him!


Happy Birthday, Brutus. Looks like he had a blast in the snow :wub::wub:


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Brutus! Love the hat. I sure wish it would snow here already. We woke up to just an inch or so this morning. Snow equals clean dog, so I welcome it!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

KSdogowner said:


> Happy Birthday, Brutus. Looks like he had a blast in the snow :wub::wub:


He was out there for a couple hours. No matter how many times I threw the ball or frisbee he would not get tired. I had the kids come out and help me and he wore us all out and then when we went back inside and were freezing cold he stayed out there and ran around with Oso. He is pretty worn out now. 



mwiacek10 said:


> Happy Birthday Brutus! Love the hat. I sure wish it would snow here already. We woke up to just an inch or so this morning. Snow equals clean dog, so I welcome it!


Thank you! Yes, I feel the same way. Snow=clean!!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> He was out there for a couple hours. No matter how many times I threw the ball or frisbee he would not get tired. I had the kids come out and help me and he wore us all out and then when we went back inside and were freezing cold he stayed out there and ran around with Oso. He is pretty worn out now.
> 
> Thank you! Yes, I feel the same way. Snow=clean!!


Sounds like a perfect birthday to me   :thumbup:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Brutus,Glad you enjoyed your snow gift. Daisy and Lucky say they're happy they got some of you gift too.

Happy Birthday Lakota,have a great day.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Happy Birthday Brutus,Glad you enjoyed your snow gift. Daisy and Lucky say they're happy they got some of you gift too.
> 
> Happy Birthday Lakota,have a great day.


Oh-glad they got to enjoy the snow! Thanks for the birthday wish!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Here are a couple pictures of me on my birthday! That cupcake was so yummy, the only time a year that I ever get to eat unhealthy food!


----------

